# Bush pardons 14 and commutes 2 prison sentences



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WASHINGTON (AP) - President George W. Bush has granted pardons to 14 individuals and commuted the prison sentences of two others convicted of misdeeds ranging from drug offenses to tax evasion, from wildlife violations to bank embezzlement, The Associated Press learned Monday. 
The new round of White House pardons are Bush's first since March and come less than two months before he will end his presidency. The crimes committed by those on the list also include offenses involving hazardous waste, food stamps, and the theft of government property. 
Bush has been stingy during his time in office about handing out such reprieves. 
Including these actions, he has granted a total of 171 and eight commutations. That's less than half as many as Presidents Clinton or Reagan issued during their time in office. Both were two-term presidents. 
On the latest pardon list were: 
_Leslie Owen Collier of Charleston, Mo. She was convicted for unauthorized use of a pesticide and violating the Bald and Golden Eagle Protection Act. 
_Milton Kirk Cordes of Rapid City, S.D. Cordes was convicted of conspiracy to violate the Lacey Act, which prohibits importation into the country of wildlife taken in violation of conservation laws. 
_Richard Micheal Culpepper of Mahomet, Ill., who was convicted of making false statements to the federal government. 
_Brenda Jean Dolenz-Helmer of Fort Worth, Texas, for reporting or helping cover up a crime. 
_Andrew Foster Harley of Falls Church, Va. Harley was convicted of wrongful use and distribution of marijuana and cocaine. 
_Obie Gene Helton of Rossville, Ga., whose offense was unauthorized acquisition of food stamps. 
_Carey C. Hice Sr. of Travelers Rest, S.C., who was convicted of income tax evasion. 
_Geneva Yvonne Hogg of Jacksonville, Fla., convicted of bank embezzlement. 
_William Hoyle McCright Jr. of Midland, Texas, who was sentenced for making false entries, books, reports or statements to a bank. 
_Paul Julian McCurdy of Sulphur, Okla., who was sentenced for misapplication of bank funds. 
_Robert Earl Mohon Jr. of Grant, Ala., who was convicted of conspiracy to distribute marijuana. 
_Ronald Alan Mohrhoff of Los Angeles, who was convicted for unlawful use of a telephone in a narcotics felony. 
_Daniel Figh Pue III of Conroe, Texas, convicted of illegal treatment, storage and disposal of a hazardous waste without a permit. 
_Orion Lynn Vick of White Hall, Ark., who was convicted of aiding and abetting the theft of government property. 
Bush also commuted the prison sentences of John Edward Forte of North Brunswick, N.J., and James Russell Harris of Detroit, Mich. Both were convicted of cocaine offenses. 
Under the Constitution, the president's power to issue pardons is absolute and cannot be overruled. 
Some high-profile individuals, such as Michael Milken, are seeking a pardon on securities fraud charges. Two politicians convicted of public corruption - former Rep. Randy "Duke" Cunningham, R-Calif., and four-term Democratic Louisiana Gov. Edwin W. Edwards - are asking Bush to shorten their prison terms. 
One hot topic of discussion related to pardons is whether Bush might decide to issue pre-emptive pardons before he leaves office to government employees who authorized or engaged in harsh interrogations of suspected terrorists in the wake of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks. Some constitutional scholars and human rights groups want the incoming administration of President-elect Barack Obama to investigate possible war crimes. 
If Bush were to pardon anyone involved, it would provide protection against criminal charges, particularly for people who were following orders or trying to protect the nation with their actions. But it would also be highly controversial. At the same time, Obama advisers say there is little - if any - chance that his administration would bring criminal charges.

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20081124/D94LJF9G0.html


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't see the border patrol agents on the list. WHY?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

CJIS said:


> I don't see the border patrol agents on the list. WHY?


My thought exactly, I was reading a story earlier today that did mention the Agents and the fact the he did not pardon them. I would love to hear a reason for this.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

jettsixx said:


> My thought exactly, I was reading a story earlier today that did mention the Agents and the fact the he did not pardon them. I would love to hear a reason for this.


Probably because that POS attorney general is a good friend. Wouldn't want to make him look stupid.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

CJIS said:


> I don't see the border patrol agents on the list. WHY?


Agreed. WTF???


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

saw that article earlier and was hoping to see the border agents on that list as well.

instead we get a dozen 2 bit druggies out of jail ?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

List: 19 people granted a pardon or commutation

By The Associated Press The Associated Press - 2 hrs 26 mins ago

The 18 pardons and one commutation that President George W. Bush granted Tuesday before leaving the White House to spend the holidays at Camp David:
_William Alvis III of Flushing, Ohio. Possession of an unregistered firearm and cocaine distribution.
_John Allen Aregood of Riviera, Texas. Conspiracy to harbor and transport illegal immigrants.
_Eric Charles Blanke of Parker, Colo. Counterfeiting.
_Steve Doyle Cavender of The Villages, Fla. Conspiracy to import, possess, distribute and dispense marijuana.
_Marie Elena Eppens of Lynden, Wash. Conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute marijuana.
_Lydia Lee Ferguson of Sun City, Ariz. Aiding and abetting possession of stolen mail.
_Eduviges Duvi Gonzalez-Matsumura of Clovis, Calif. Aiding and abetting embezzlement of bank funds.
_George Clarence Greene Jr. of Gray, Ga. Mail fraud.
_James Won Hee Kang of South Barrington, Ill. Trafficking in counterfeit goods.
_Alan Stephen Maiss of Reno, Nev. Concealing knowledge of a crime.
_Richard Harold Miller of Tallahassee, Fla. Conspiracy to defraud the United States.
_Delano Abraham Nixon of Neosho Rapids, Kan. Forging the endorsement on a U.S. Treasury check.
_John H. Overholt of Black Hawk, S.D. Concealment of information affecting Social Security benefits.
_Charles Winters of Miami, posthumously. Conspiracy to export and the exportation of a military aircraft to a foreign country in violation of the Neutrality Act of 1939.
_Morris Keith Parker of Georgetown, S.C. Concealing knowledge of a crime.
_Robert Truman Reece of Redondo Beach, Calif. Unauthorized absence and missing the movement of a U.S. Navy ship.

_Donald Edward Roessler of Harrison, Ohio. Embezzlement of mail matter. 
_David Lane Woolsey of St. George, Utah. Aiding and abetting violation of the Archaeological Resources Protection Act. 
Bush commuted the prison sentence of Reed Raymond Prior of Des Moines, Iowa. Prior was convicted of possession of methamphetamine with intent to distribute. He was sentenced in 1996 in the Southern District of Iowa to life in prison with 10 years of supervised release. His prison sentence is now set to expire Feb. 23, 2009, but the terms of the commutation leave intact and in effect the 10 years of supervised release with all its conditions. When the White House released the pardons list Tuesday, it included Issac Robert Toussie of Brooklyn, N.Y., convicted of false statements to the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development and mail fraud. On Wednesday, White House press secretary Dana Perino said Bush had revoked the pardon "based on information that has subsequently come to light," including details on Toussie's prior criminal offenses and that Toussie's father had made a political contribution that "might create an appearance of impropriety."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081224/ap_on_go_pr_wh/bush_pardons_list


----------



## Dahlia (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been following this, as well.

Following is a link to their blog:

http://ramos-compean.blogspot.com/


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks for the link. will keep an eye on their progress and hopefully eventual release


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to say, but Bush is not going to pardon those agents. His love affair with Mexico, which clouded his judgment on several issues, continues unabated.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

fra444 gets pissed and throws his shoes at Bush!!!!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I have some shoes with really high heals!! I'' throw those!!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Do they look like this?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes!! When were you in my closet?!?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Lurking in the shadows= could be anywhere


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I knew it felt like someone was watching me!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

someone call Gene Simmons , we found his boots


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMAO I heard Stbbrn had a thing for large rock band members.....


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

FRA444, meet dog house...


----------



## Dahlia (Dec 21, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> thanks for the link. will keep an eye on their progress and hopefully eventual release


You're welcome. I'm thinking they'll be pardoned right before Bush leaves office.

*Hoping* they will be, anyway.


----------

